# Archery Shop in Rio Grande valley??



## Wildbuck007 (Jul 20, 2006)

Can someone recommend a good archery shop in the Rio Grande Valley? I am looking to have my bow re-strung. I know there is Bass Pro Shop but was wanting other options if possible. I am located in Laguna Vista.

Thanks in advance,

Andy


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

I searched on another forum and all I could find for that area is this one
http://www.yelp.com/biz/eagles-nest-archery-shop-sebastian


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Bow Shop*

Point Blank in Pharr


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

*mission*

There is a guy that advertises on Craigslist and I've heard he's good. Dont remember his name.


----------



## JAY P (Feb 23, 2010)

There is Rudy's in Sebastian. dont know his number but its a long time running shop behind his house on a wooded corner. has targets outside to shoot and a chronograph.


----------

